# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Getting to Treasure Beach

## rjonsun

We will be heading to Jamaica in early December and spending a few days in Negril.  Then we will head down to Treasure Beach for a few more days.  We have used the route taxi system from Lucea to Negril to Sav, but have haven't gone any further south.  I think we will have no problem getting a route taxi as far as Black River, but we are not sure about from Black River to Treasure Beach.  Does anyone have first hand knowledge about availability and amout of time needed from Black River?  Are route taxis around the Treasure beach area and do you even need one while there?  We will be traveling with just one piece of luggage.

Regards,

Bob

----------


## Jim-Donna

Hey Bob, Have you checked out Treasurebeach.net? Lots of good info there. I'm pretty sure you can get a route taxi durring the daytime, but not many run late. We have found that having a driver is nice. Gary Brooks is a good guy to have for a driver. I'll go look for his #. Soon be back.

----------


## rjonsun

Haven't checked out treasurebeach.net yet, but will in the near future.  We plan on leaving Negril by about 8 AM so getting there before dark shouldn't be a problem.  I assume Gary Brooks is based out of Treasure Beach.  It would be nice if you could supply his number.

Regards,

Bob

----------


## jeannieb

The last time we were in TB, I saw a route taxi with Black River/Treasure Beach on the side. I assume this means it's route is black river to TB. 

The drive from BR to TB is about 45 minutes to an hour. Depending on conditions and how quickly your driver drives. One driver we had was downright scary and we had to tell him to slow down. 

The last number I had for Gairy Brooks was: 876-452-4490 but that was 2 years ago. You can try it and see if it still works. And yes, Gairy is based out of Treasure Beach. We've used him a couple times. Great, safe, reliable driver.

----------


## Jim-Donna

shoot Bob I cannot find it. I'll keep looking.

----------


## Becky Rosenow

That's the same number I have.  I haven't tried it yet, though.  My trip is still over 3 months away.

----------


## limeex2

We used a route taxi recommended by the boardies on the Negril forum of this site. Took the recommended taxi(he had vans and taxi's)From MoBay to Negril. Then used the same driver to get us from Negrill to TB. Sorry I can't remember his name! Post something on the Negril forum site, or get ahold of Marko or Garyg on the Negril site. Both good people Imo. The ride from TB to MoBay is in the hill country and is stunning. If you enjoy secluded beaches, check out Fort Charles Beach in the TB area. In 3 days we saw 5 people. We almost forgot where we put our suits...I hate when that happens.

----------

